# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Cultist's Cave, One day build

## AdventureDepot

Never done a stone texture before so played around a bit in photoshop and made some one finally through the bevel layers option and waterbrushes only
















Hue change



Could use help with a more interesting name as a first. 

I also consider adjustments for the item texts. If any authors on this forum wish to contribute

Edit:

----------


## Mouse

Hey AD  :Smile: 

Stone texture looks great.

Orange and blue work well together because they are complimentary colours on the colour circle, but the thing that most people don't appreciate (unless they have studied colour theory from the point of view of a painter) is that the contrast works even better if you have a large very dull area of one colour, and a relatively small amount of the other one, but with a much higher intensity/saturation level.  For that reason may I suggest reducing the saturation of the stone until its all nearly grey?  That would also reduce the contrasts present in the stone and move the focus back to the dungeon itself.

No worries if you don't agree  :Smile:

----------


## AdventureDepot

You are right Mouse, last Hue change I made shifted the focus back to the dungeon after it was too red.

Will play around now with doing it even further and see. Latest WIP I feel is well on that front. I feel like it is not only a functional map but dubbels as a good picture on its own right now with that strong color

----------


## AdventureDepot

test

----------


## AdventureDepot

update

----------


## damonjynx

Nice work mate. Was this done entirely in PS or did you scan in the line work and then tart it up in PS?

----------


## AdventureDepot

Thank you damonjynx

Usually I scan in the outline to photoshop and take it from there, not today tho, only PS here. Mostly duo to the reason it was never meant to become something.

----------


## AdventureDepot

24hours have soon passed.

Arrived at a problem and need to solve it for future maps. 

I think the map is good as it was before without items/furnitures, only text.

It looks great with simple wooded and stone items, I can make those, but have a harder time with other items, I used some statues here from Bogie but I have a hard time making them fit and a hard time drawing my own if it aint really plain. Also time consuming with furnitures.

How weird is it to not place out some items and use text for such, like altares and beds but do have some other small items like crates painted out? Is that crazy? Is there a good middle ground or is it only all or nothing?

----------


## AdventureDepot

Finished map also in finished maps thread here

----------


## AdventureDepot

Darknened it further and further and further, seems better, god damn you were right all along

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

I missed the last few updates - sorry!

It looks greatly improved since I last caught sight of it - great work.

The lights seem to bleed into the walls a bit too much.  I know you have some kind of bevel on the walls, but I think it might look better if the bright white and yellowness of the light was confined strictly within the open space of the cave, and not allowed to leak out through the walls like that.

Again - try it and see  :Wink:

----------


## damonjynx

Yeah, I think I agree with mouse. Definitely delete the lighting from the walls layer, it'll look heaps better. Nice texture on the walls by the way.

----------


## Cadellin

This is wonderful, I'm a big fan of all the messy, splattery colours. Nabbed this for my home D&D game for an encounter with a group of lizardmen.

----------

